# New pitbull



## deejaa1000 (Apr 16, 2009)

I got a new pitt and his bloodline is cartoon have anyone ever hear of this bloodline??????????


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Do you have the papers on the dog? Not a bloodline I've ever heard of.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope nothin I have heard of. If you have his pedigree you can link it up here and we can look over it.


----------



## DakotasMommy (May 13, 2009)

*Nope dont think so....*


----------

